# Just bought a Ferrari 360



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

The drive is fantastic and the F1 gearbox is incredible 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/niik_tt/BACK.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/niik_tt/ENGINE.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/niik_tt/FRONT.JPG


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats. That's a lovely car. A step up from the 911 then?  I saw a very shiny red one in Glasgow yesterday. Looked stunning, and the noise!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Are you going going to post your driving impressions of it, once you've stopped grinning from ear to ear?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

V. nice 8)

Rogue


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Slurp ! Slurp ! Very nice. Where do you live ? If it's local you can give me a lift to work tomorrow.......PLEEEEEEEEEASE 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Mmmmm 8)


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

wow!!! Look who the big boy on campus!!! looks like you win the dick size on the TT forum!!! :lol: :lol: 

Awesome car, just perfect now coming into the summer months!
well done and drive safe!!!!!

niko


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Your not welcome here anymore go away you nasty man

Of course if you are passing through Kent i may consider a passenger ride [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stunning car 8)


----------



## Richard Chambers (May 9, 2005)

you lucky sod!! :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You sure it's actually you're car? That 3rd pic look suprisingly ike the scene in Gone in 60 Seconds where they break into the warehouse....

"Hello Ladies..."

:wink:

Stunning car tho mate, enjoy it. I can only dream.

Nick


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Nem said:


> You sure it's actually you're car? That 3rd pic look suprisingly ike the scene in Gone in 60 Seconds where they break into the warehouse....
> 
> "Hello Ladies..."
> 
> ...


Looks like u broke into Roman AbromToRich garage!

niko


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Now you dont need them anymore can I have your database of post offices and your shotgun please?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice the 360 is going to be my next car I am saving up for it the only problem is I have worked out by the time I have saved enough I will be 407 years old :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Richard Chambers said:


> you lucky sod!! :wink:


Nice one, fab car, I'm sure there is more to the purchase than luck! :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

WOW!! congrats! hows it compare to the porker?
give us some driving impressions!! you going to use it as a daily ride or have you also got a weekday car??

details!!!


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Thanks

To answer some questions... I have been after 1 for about a year now and been working hard to be able to afford it. I test drove one last year and when I got into my 911 it didnt feel quite the same after the test drive. But I thought I would hold out till my 30th Birthday to treat myself.

Driving impressions... well the cornering is nothing like I have ever experienced. I can whip it round corners much faster then the 911 ( was always worried about the back end coming out in my C2 which it did on a few occasions but luckly I has enought throttle to accelerate out of the corner and straighten up the car ). 

When u blip the throttle you can really hear the valves open up which has to be the 2nd most sexiest scream I have ever heard :wink:

I am getting a Challenge Rear grill and putting some decent sounds in very soon and will put up some pics when done. Just want to find a small sub that wont weigh the car down.

Something funny is that the Ferrari forum has a section called ' Other Cars Boats and Planes' For some people this is just 1 of many toys. For me its a dream come true !


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

on my wish list too. 
wander how much one of these would be in say 10years an even 20years!?

you don't need a sub though, enjoy the sweet sound from the engine, exhaust and even valves as you say.

so is this a daily ride? and if so do you commute long distances?


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Mate that is an awesome machine, Big Congrats


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Thanks

No - if my client knew about this car I am not sure about my contract being extended. :roll:

Instead I drive a black Alfa 156 to work.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nice car Nick

The TT plate will look good on that!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

NIIK_TT said:


> Thanks
> 
> No - if my client knew about this car I am not sure about my contract being extended. :roll:
> 
> Instead I drive a black Alfa 156 to work.


nothing wrong with an alfa sir!.....

p.s beautiful car, you are a lucky (and no doubt hard-working!) man


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Awesome mate!! Congratulations! 8) 

Cheers

James


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> When u blip the throttle you can really hear the valves open up which has to be the 2nd most sexiest scream I have ever heard :wink:


Lovely ................get the valves open full time


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

These cars have depreciated so much. One of them would cost about 120k new but 4 years later you can buy them for 70k and with minimal mileage (10k).

So not a lot more than a new 911.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice the 360 is going to be my next car I am saving up for it the only problem is I have worked out by the time I have saved enough I will be 407 years old :lol: :lol:


I like yellow Ferraris 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Love the colour.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

very very nice car, lucky bugger - enjoy!!

J :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

i think if i was going to buy a ferarri - i would only be able to buy it in Red.....its got so much heritage in the colour..... i would feel bad buying it in yellow...

I love that car mate - really do

I would be onto a 430 straight away if i had the sponds...

I know this could be considered a rude question but - 30th birthday was mentioned.... what do you do .... im 4 years behind you at the grand old age of 26 - im not exactly on the dole and i still live in my parents loft and a car like this is a pipe dream for me.

I understand if you dont want to answer this question..

Congrats on your purchase i love it. !!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I know this could be considered a rude question but - 30th birthday was mentioned.... what do you do .... im 4 years behind you at the grand old age of 26 - im not exactly on the dole and i still live in my parents loft and a car like this is a pipe dream for me.


Didn't you realise what he said? He is a contractor for a company and my guess is in a huge hourly rate! :wink:


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Bought some property couple years ago combined with lucrative return on CSR shares.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

However you made it..... well done mate -

Congrats on a superb purchase - Love that motor !!!

You bought property - I bought a TT oh well !!!

@ Vlastan - no i didnt see what he had written - must have over looked it which is why i politely asked. :wink:


----------



## Dick Seaman (May 18, 2006)

The number plate looks very difficult to read, you better watch the police don't pull you over and charge you.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dick Seaman said:


> The number plate looks very difficult to read, you better watch the police don't pull you over and charge you.


Dick.


----------

